# [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For best in class get a "FLUKE", John Fluke meters are IMHO 2nd to none.
I did buy a "throw-down" meter for my toolbox that ended up being really
good as less expensive DVOM's go, it is a Velleman DVM890. It does
Caps, transistors and temp's too, if I can ever find the temperature
probe -. I just looked at for the model number and noticed it has a
Hz setting I never saw before, maybe it does frequency measurements too,
I'll bedammed.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Greg Tyler
> Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 8:31 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter
> 
> Well, my old RadioShack analog kit multimeter has finally died. It was
> doing
> most of what I wanted on the electric vehicle, but I'm still a newbie
> at
> this, so I'm sure I haven't seen everything yet. And yes, I've
checked.
> It's
> not simply a dead battery or anything else that I could easily
> troubleshoot
> and fix. I've gotten years of good service out of it and it's time to
> say
> good-bye.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it.
> By
> good value I mean something with all the functionality I need (even if
> I'm
> not sure what all that is yet), at a reasonable price.
> 
> I assume digital is the favorite, but I'm open to discussion about
> whether
> either digital or analog is better.
> 
> I'd like to get one very soon, as I got the analog one out to do
> measure for
> an equalization charge, and when it didn't work, I decided to wait
> rather
> than guess the amount of time I needed to run the equalization.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Greg Tyler
> http://www.evalbum.com/2695
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Specifically, a Fluke 12B does a lot (a real expensive one will do more), AC 
and DC voltage, ohms, and capacitor checking for around $100. Get a rubber 
holster for it, and if you don't misplace it, it will last for many years.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Greg Tyler" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 5:31 PM
Subject: [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter


> Well, my old RadioShack analog kit multimeter has finally died. It was 
> doing
> most of what I wanted on the electric vehicle, but I'm still a newbie at
> this, so I'm sure I haven't seen everything yet. And yes, I've checked. 
> It's
> not simply a dead battery or anything else that I could easily 
> troubleshoot
> and fix. I've gotten years of good service out of it and it's time to say
> good-bye.
>
> I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it. By
> good value I mean something with all the functionality I need (even if I'm
> not sure what all that is yet), at a reasonable price.
>
> I assume digital is the favorite, but I'm open to discussion about whether
> either digital or analog is better.
>
> I'd like to get one very soon, as I got the analog one out to do measure 
> for
> an equalization charge, and when it didn't work, I decided to wait rather
> than guess the amount of time I needed to run the equalization.
>
> Thanks.
>
> Greg Tyler
> http://www.evalbum.com/2695
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.392 / Virus Database: 270.13.39/2275 - Release Date: 08/01/09 
09:38:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Greg,

Go to your local electronics supply, computer repair shops and see what they 
recommended in a meter. That's what I did, and this one whole sale shop 
only use Triplett meters and also sold them. The Triplett Models 2102 is 
what I use which is a True RMS DMM with Dual Display LCD and has a RS-232 
Computer Interface.

Has a high voltage insulator jacket that encloses the meter, where you can 
lay it across bare conductors.

The cost was about $150.00 wholesale in 2002. See at www.triplett.com

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Greg Tyler" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 01, 2009 5:31 PM
Subject: [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter


> Well, my old RadioShack analog kit multimeter has finally died. It was 
> doing
> most of what I wanted on the electric vehicle, but I'm still a newbie at
> this, so I'm sure I haven't seen everything yet. And yes, I've checked. 
> It's
> not simply a dead battery or anything else that I could easily 
> troubleshoot
> and fix. I've gotten years of good service out of it and it's time to say
> good-bye.
>
> I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it. By
> good value I mean something with all the functionality I need (even if I'm
> not sure what all that is yet), at a reasonable price.
>
> I assume digital is the favorite, but I'm open to discussion about whether
> either digital or analog is better.
>
> I'd like to get one very soon, as I got the analog one out to do measure 
> for
> an equalization charge, and when it didn't work, I decided to wait rather
> than guess the amount of time I needed to run the equalization.
>
> Thanks.
>
> Greg Tyler
> http://www.evalbum.com/2695
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Greg Tyler wrote:
> > I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it.
> 
> If you prefer analog, a Simpson 260 is the classic "lasts forever"
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Consider: If you only have one
> > meter, and it lies to you, you won't know it!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd suggest one with a clamp on ammeter with DC current capability. I have
one made by Greenlee, about $150 IIRC, and it will measure up to 400A DC
with the clamp on. That's pretty nice for EV motors and such. It only has
the 400A scale though -- we have another one at work, similar, which also
has a 40A scale for more accuracy for smaller measurements. If you don't
need that high of current, the $30 to $40 digital ones with just a 10A or
20A DC current capabilty have served me fine over the years (not as nice as
a Fluke, yes... but good enough for most things).

If you are going to be measuring any voltages or currents of non-sinewave
sources (any older inverters, probably alot of VFD's and motor drives) get a
true RMS reading one -- alot of the cheaper ones are not true RMS, and will
be a bid inaccurate for non-sinewave AC signals.

In most things, IMO, the digital ones are better than analog. The place
where the analog ones are better is for seeing trends in changing values --
you can visually see the needle moving, easier than reading numbers, and
then translating in your brain whether it's going up or down, and at what
rate. If the actual value is important, then the digital one is nicer. If
the trend is more important than the actual values, the analog one cuts out
a step to easily understanding the trend.

Z



> Doug Weathers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > On Aug 1, 2009, at 9:09 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One more thing -- the cheaper meters MUST have good batteries in them. If
the batteries in the meter get low, the meter's accuracy goes wacky. I've
only observed this in the sub $20 digital meters, but it's something to
watch out for.

Z



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'd suggest one with a clamp on ammeter with DC current capability. I have
> > one made by Greenlee, about $150 IIRC, and it will measure up to 400A DC
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have used many multimeters from Radio Shack, Jameco & Harbor Freight. The $2.99 Special has been a cheap dependable unit for years. However one I bought last year just crapped out on me. My Radio Shack meters have all died. The one that lasted was the Fluke clone by Mastech. I got it at Jameco for 79 dollars & has worked well for years. I've replace lead wires twice. They have many different meters at Jameco but make sure you buy a unit that uses aaa, aa or 9v battery. If you buy a unit that uses hearing aid batteries you will pay more for batteries that you did for the unit. The Jameco Fluke clones are great. Lawrence Rhodes......

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree, Flukes are the standard in hand held meters. Radio Shacks are 
pretty good value and most convenient for purchase. The Harbor Freight 
meters are dirt cheap (frequently under $5) but actually work well. 
Perfect for the toolbox or glove compartment. They all have the same 
basic features. Some RS have (or had) RS232 comms. Flukes will have nice 
things like peak hold, min/max, etc.

- SteveS



> James R. Parish wrote:
> > For best in class get a "FLUKE", John Fluke meters are IMHO 2nd to none.
> > I did buy a "throw-down" meter for my toolbox that ended up being really
> > good as less expensive DVOM's go, it is a Velleman DVM890. It does
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I recently got a new meter. I love my fluke but it finally quit reading
amps and I haven't figured out what s wrong.
Radio shack had a meter on sale while I was there, the 22-816 by extech.

http://support.radioshack.com/support_meters/doc70/70647.pdf

I have come to love this meter and use it more than any I own. It is a
true rms meter and measure capacitors with a decent range 4nF to 200uF.
It also measures freq and duty cycle. It lacks the analog bar that the
fluke has and it is slower (gotta leave leads connected consciously
longer than the fluke.)

One of the things I like is that it is thick and narrow instead of flat
and wide, you can actually hang on to it. For all it's compactness, the
backlit display is nice and large!

It also comes with a temperature probe.

I also bought some of ther meters with the serial port a while back. But
they turned out to be a little strange. They transmit a stream of bytes
where the bits represent weather the led display is on or not. Rather
ingenious but a pain if you don't happen to be using their software.


> Well, my old RadioShack analog kit multimeter has finally died. It was doing
> most of what I wanted on the electric vehicle, but I'm still a newbie at
> this, so I'm sure I haven't seen everything yet. And yes, I've checked. It's
> not simply a dead battery or anything else that I could easily troubleshoot
> and fix. I've gotten years of good service out of it and it's time to say
> good-bye.
>
> I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it. By
> good value I mean something with all the functionality I need (even if I'm
> not sure what all that is yet), at a reasonable price.
>
> I assume digital is the favorite, but I'm open to discussion about whether
> either digital or analog is better.
>
> I'd like to get one very soon, as I got the analog one out to do measure for
> an equalization charge, and when it didn't work, I decided to wait rather
> than guess the amount of time I needed to run the equalization.
>
> Thanks.
>
> Greg Tyler
> http://www.evalbum.com/2695 
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I assume you checked the fuse on the Fluke - they protect the meter rather 
well.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Shanab" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 7:10 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter


>I recently got a new meter. I love my fluke but it finally quit reading
> amps and I haven't figured out what s wrong.
> Radio shack had a meter on sale while I was there, the 22-816 by extech.
>
> http://support.radioshack.com/support_meters/doc70/70647.pdf
>
> I have come to love this meter and use it more than any I own. It is a
> true rms meter and measure capacitors with a decent range 4nF to 200uF.
> It also measures freq and duty cycle. It lacks the analog bar that the
> fluke has and it is slower (gotta leave leads connected consciously
> longer than the fluke.)
>
> One of the things I like is that it is thick and narrow instead of flat
> and wide, you can actually hang on to it. For all it's compactness, the
> backlit display is nice and large!
>
> It also comes with a temperature probe.
>
> I also bought some of ther meters with the serial port a while back. But
> they turned out to be a little strange. They transmit a stream of bytes
> where the bits represent weather the led display is on or not. Rather
> ingenious but a pain if you don't happen to be using their software.
>
>
>> Well, my old RadioShack analog kit multimeter has finally died. It was 
>> doing
>> most of what I wanted on the electric vehicle, but I'm still a newbie at
>> this, so I'm sure I haven't seen everything yet. And yes, I've checked. 
>> It's
>> not simply a dead battery or anything else that I could easily 
>> troubleshoot
>> and fix. I've gotten years of good service out of it and it's time to say
>> good-bye.
>>
>> I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it. By
>> good value I mean something with all the functionality I need (even if 
>> I'm
>> not sure what all that is yet), at a reasonable price.
>>
>> I assume digital is the favorite, but I'm open to discussion about 
>> whether
>> either digital or analog is better.
>>
>> I'd like to get one very soon, as I got the analog one out to do measure 
>> for
>> an equalization charge, and when it didn't work, I decided to wait rather
>> than guess the amount of time I needed to run the equalization.
>>
>> Thanks.
>>
>> Greg Tyler
>> http://www.evalbum.com/2695
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.392 / Virus Database: 270.13.41/2277 - Release Date: 08/02/09 
05:56:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One other thing - most Fluke meters, if not all, have alifetime warranty on 
them. You should be able to send it back to Fluke for repair or replacement.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Shanab" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 7:10 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter


>I recently got a new meter. I love my fluke but it finally quit reading
> amps and I haven't figured out what s wrong.
> Radio shack had a meter on sale while I was there, the 22-816 by extech.
>
> http://support.radioshack.com/support_meters/doc70/70647.pdf
>
> I have come to love this meter and use it more than any I own. It is a
> true rms meter and measure capacitors with a decent range 4nF to 200uF.
> It also measures freq and duty cycle. It lacks the analog bar that the
> fluke has and it is slower (gotta leave leads connected consciously
> longer than the fluke.)
>
> One of the things I like is that it is thick and narrow instead of flat
> and wide, you can actually hang on to it. For all it's compactness, the
> backlit display is nice and large!
>
> It also comes with a temperature probe.
>
> I also bought some of ther meters with the serial port a while back. But
> they turned out to be a little strange. They transmit a stream of bytes
> where the bits represent weather the led display is on or not. Rather
> ingenious but a pain if you don't happen to be using their software.
>
>
>> Well, my old RadioShack analog kit multimeter has finally died. It was 
>> doing
>> most of what I wanted on the electric vehicle, but I'm still a newbie at
>> this, so I'm sure I haven't seen everything yet. And yes, I've checked. 
>> It's
>> not simply a dead battery or anything else that I could easily 
>> troubleshoot
>> and fix. I've gotten years of good service out of it and it's time to say
>> good-bye.
>>
>> I'm looking for suggestions for a good value multimeter to replace it. By
>> good value I mean something with all the functionality I need (even if 
>> I'm
>> not sure what all that is yet), at a reasonable price.
>>
>> I assume digital is the favorite, but I'm open to discussion about 
>> whether
>> either digital or analog is better.
>>
>> I'd like to get one very soon, as I got the analog one out to do measure 
>> for
>> an equalization charge, and when it didn't work, I decided to wait rather
>> than guess the amount of time I needed to run the equalization.
>>
>> Thanks.
>>
>> Greg Tyler
>> http://www.evalbum.com/2695
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.392 / Virus Database: 270.13.41/2277 - Release Date: 08/02/09 
05:56:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ever had to buy one of the those fuses? $30! 'course that's cheaper than 
a new Fluke.

-SteveS



> joe wrote:
> > I assume you checked the fuse on the Fluke - they protect the meter rather
> > well.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have bought new fuses for a Fluke - but not one in that price range! 
Must've been a high-priced Fluke model.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SteveS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 02, 2009 8:55 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want a good value multimeter


> Ever had to buy one of the those fuses? $30! 'course that's cheaper than
> a new Fluke.
>
> -SteveS
>


> > joe wrote:
> >> I assume you checked the fuse on the Fluke - they protect the meter
> >> rather
> >> well.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I assume you checked the fuse on the Fluke - they protect the meter
> rather well. 
Yeah, but I checked it with a radio shack meter ;-) Actually checked it
with a few meters including the fluke. It is definitely something else. :-(

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And repairs might cost more than a new meter. My Fluke has a blurry
display. When I inquired about repair, it was over $100. Love lifetime
guarantees.



> joe<[email protected]> wrote:
> > One other thing - most Fluke meters, if not all, have alifetime warranty =
> on
> > them. You should be able to send it back to Fluke for repair or replaceme=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Digi-key 283-2496-ND

It's the 10A fuse which, evidently, is 'special' -HV, etc.

- Steve



> joe wrote:
> > I have bought new fuses for a Fluke - but not one in that price range!
> > Must've been a high-priced Fluke model.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SteveS wrote:
> > Digi-key 283-2496-ND
> > It's the 10A fuse which, evidently, is 'special' -HV, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hey Lawrence
Sears Craftsman $29
clamp on 400 amp DC, AC
400 volts DC, AC
no ohms
i've had one bouncin around on my bike for years still works well
Marc Michon

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

